# noisy cockatiel



## megansthehorse

we had a cockatiel in our family about 3 months ago and we gave it to my auntie as he just wouldnt stop squaking and screaming. so i just wanted some advice in case we get another one and it has the same attitude as our old one. 

thanks
x


----------



## JANICE199

lol.......cockatiels are noisey birds, i had 30 odd at one time in an avery.and they love it when they can hear other birds.


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

I would advise that you come and visit me. After half and hour of listening to my cockatoo and African Grey attempting to out scream each other a cockatiel's squawks will sound like a whisper.

On a serious note, the best thing to do is no give the bird any attention when it makes an undesired noise. That means all types of attention as the bird isn't fussed if it gets positive or negative (shouting shut up) attention, it's all the same to them. They soon cotton on that if they make a certain noise their human will shout back at them and it become a game. Try teaching the cockatiel a few simple words or sounds you like and then give them positive attention when they do it.

Also cocoktiels are active little birds and get bored very easily. Make sure you have a good range of toys for your cocaktiel and that they get plenty of exercise.


----------



## jeanie

I only have one cockatiel , hes quite quiet during the day but at night he likes us to chat to him and answers every time though he cant talk if we stop talking to him he also screams at us, and at the dogs, and hes 29 years old we cover him at night or we would never get any sleep, i think most of the time they are just looking for company and love to hear other birds outside. they are very noisy birds so you could get another just the same.


----------



## staflove

megansthehorse said:


> we had a cockatiel in our family about 3 months ago and we gave it to my auntie as he just wouldnt stop squaking and screaming. so i just wanted some advice in case we get another one and it has the same attitude as our old one.
> 
> thanks
> x


I used to have 2 they were so sweet they made a loy of noise they were fine at night when i covered them but i would get them as babys so you can hand reae them, i was looking for a parrot and there was loads of cockatiels for sale and they were hand reared.


----------



## Freebird

Cockatiels just love to make noise whether they get attention or not, I would advise against getting another one if you are really worried about the noise.

Have you thought about something a little quieter? Maybe a Lineoated parakeet, they are very quiet.

I have 4 hand reared ones in a very large cage, they are silly tame and love climbing all over me and have great charaters, plus noise will never be a problem for you with these birds.


----------



## Guest

thats birds for ya, u should hear my Senegals and Amazon when they all start.. need earplugs for sure.


----------

